# Taurus 669 .357 revolver cylinder not opening



## donzoh1 (4 mo ago)

I had this problem once before but it was because the extractor rod was loosening/unscrewing. Here, the extractor rod clear the latch in front of it but the case rims are protruding to the rear. I usually expect the case rims to be flush with the rear of the cylinder. I know the owner shoots .38 Special sometimes so am thinking maybe the fronts of the chambers are fouled? Anyway, there are live rounds in the cylinder and the cases protrude to the rear. The trigger doesn't pull, the hammer won't cock, and the cylinder only rotates maybe 1/32 of an inch. I know to keep guns pointed in a safe direction, and I do this whether they are loaded or not. I'm mechanically inclined and handy but not a gunsmith. Does anyone have any ideas on getting the ammo to more forward or the cylinder to open? Could someone have put the wrong ammo in?


----------



## donzoh1 (4 mo ago)

donzoh1 said:


> I had this problem once before but it was because the extractor rod was loosening/unscrewing. Here, the extractor rod clear the latch in front of it but the case rims are protruding to the rear. I usually expect the case rims to be flush with the rear of the cylinder. I know the owner shoots .38 Special sometimes so am thinking maybe the fronts of the chambers are fouled? Anyway, there are live rounds in the cylinder and the cases protrude to the rear. The trigger doesn't pull, the hammer won't cock, and the cylinder only rotates maybe 1/32 of an inch. I know to keep guns pointed in a safe direction, and I do this whether they are loaded or not. I'm mechanically inclined and handy but not a gunsmith. Does anyone have any ideas on getting the ammo to more forward or the cylinder to open? Could someone have put the wrong ammo in?


Update: I owned this gun and sold it to the current owner. He tells me he has not shot .38 from it since buying and has really only shot it a little bit. I don't think I've seen before where cartridge cases are forced rearward to the point these are.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not a revolver person, but hopefully someone will jump in on the conversation


----------

